# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Ξεκινά η διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για τη χορήγηση δικαιωμάτων χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στη ζώνη των 3,4-3,8 GHz, σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ

## lx911

Η Ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ, με απόφασή της και κατόπιν της διενέργειας σχετικής δημόσιας διαβούλευσης, ενέκρινε τη δημοσίευση του τεύχους προκήρυξης βάσει του οποίου θα διεξαχθεί η διαγωνιστική διαδικασία για τη χορήγηση δικαιωμάτων χρήσης ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στη ζώνη των 3,4-3,8 GHz με σκοπό την ανάπτυξη δικτύων και υπηρεσιών σταθερής και κινητής ευρυζωνικότητας.

Σύμφωνα με το τεύχος προκήρυξης, η διαδικασία αφορά την απονομή συνολικά έξι (6) αδειών σε:
α) Δύο (2) τμήματα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εύρους ζώνης 2×30 MHz και ένα (1) τμήμα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εύρους ζώνης 2×20 MHz στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 3,4-3,6 GHz και
β) Δύο (2) τμήματα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εύρους ζώνης 50 MHz και ένα (1) τμήμα ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εύρους ζώνης 40 MHz στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 3,6-3,8 GHz.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να υποβάλουν στην ΕΕΤΤ αίτηση συμμετοχής στη διαγωνιστική διαδικασία τη Δευτέρα 17 Μαρτίου 2014 και ώρα 10:00 έως 11:00. Το τεύχος προκήρυξης, στο οποίο περιλαμβάνονται αναλυτικά οι όροι διεξαγωγής της διαδικασίας, είναι διαθέσιμο στο διαδικτυακό τόπο (http://www.eett.gr) και στα γραφεία της ΕΕΤΤ (Λ. Κηφισίας 60, 151 25 Μαρούσι, 7ος όροφος, Τ: 210 6151000, F: 210 6105049), κατά τις εργάσιμες ημέρες και ώρες.

----------

